# MAURITANIA | Railways



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Mauritania's railway network consists of the single, 704 km long track, connecting port in Nouadhibou with  Zouerate, which is the main iron mining centre of the country. The line was opened in 1963.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauritania_Railway


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

I have found this interesting photo:











(It's from one Facebook group, unfortunately, I don't know original source)

There's a train formed by EMD locomotive, ex-Italian carriage type A2n 001 Casaralta and ex-Czech carriage type B.
In autumn 2018, country's railway received total three 2nd class carriages from Czechia and another three couchette carriages from Slovakia.


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

This is a really nice short documentary about this rail line and what it means to the community. Lots of drone shots as well.


----------



## Тень_леса (Oct 8, 2016)

^^


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

BHT said:


> There's a train formed by EMD locomotive, ex-Italian carriage type A2n 001 Casaralta and ex-Czech carriage type B.


The double deck thing is a DMU (now without engine and used as a towed vehicle) built in Italy and derived from French double deck suburban coaches. This DMU was a single prototype and it was never built in series. It is (or was) used for a tourist service, and equipped with air conditioning.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A2n_001_railcar

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiture_de_banlieue_à_deux_niveaux


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------

